# Wendys BACONATOR



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

So I had to break down and try one of these, completely ignoring heart health implications and going straight for the taste.

This behemoth of a burger contains a total of 1/2lb of "beef", sectioned into two 1/4lb patties with American cheese placed between patties and on top of the upper patty respectively. Then, they throw six slices of bacon on top of that, drizzle processed cheddar sauce on top of the bacon, and layer the top of the bun with ketchup and mayo.

This massive burger will put you out about 900 calories, a full day worth of salt, saturated fat, and cholesterol. Not to mention this burger was completely devoid of any vegetables - not even a pickle.

Of course, it was delicious. On the first bite, I could taste the fat and grease coat my tongue and mouth, insulating me from the forthcoming heat and bacon pieces. The taste developed to more of a cheezy bacon oozing goodness toward the middle. The finish was a little rough, because I was way too full, and my blood pressure had increased significantly.

Anyone else try one of these?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

it reminds me or the ribwich and homer


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice review. 
But I can't have a burger without onion..got to have onion


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't laughed like that in some time. Great review!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I had one a week or so ago, and it was ok, but would much rather have the 2/3 pound Monster Thickburger from Hardee's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds fantastic. But might be the straw that breaks the camels back for my heart.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Anyone else try one of these?


Not yet, but after your review Scott, I will this week!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sounds good, But I can't have it.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

If I had it my way, I would add another layer of cheese and a fried egg. I would call it "The widow-maker".


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

whats with the fried egg on burgers, never till this year have I heard that.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Alyks said:


> If I had it my way, I would add another layer of cheese and a fried egg. I would call it "The widow-maker".


Sounds like the X-Burger at a Brazilian bakery near where I used to live. It was a burger, chicken breast, ham, bacon, fried egg, mayo and fried potato sticks in a fresh baked sweet bread roll.

It should come with a Half Off coupon for an Angioplasty:tu

But it is very good!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been trying to avoid fast food for the past 6 months or so, but damn this review makes me want to fall back off the wagon


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

A friend of mine worked at Burger King in High School and would make us the "God Whopper" if we asked for it. 

2 Whopper patties
1 Old style BK Broiler Chicken Breast
2 Slices of Ham
4 Slices of Bacon
Cheese between every layer

I felt bad for a week after eating one, and I was in shape back then hehe!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I did one of these Baconators and man, they're sinful. Not the best burger in town by any stretch, but when all you want is glutonous excess at a reasonable price, this thing will do the job. Took me four hours on the elliptical machine to work that puppy off my love handles. But oooooooh was it worth it :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Great review! Thanks. :tu

I have not tried one of these, but you do make it sound good. Reminds me of what my mentor Homer said (sang, actually), "You can't make friends with salad"


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Alyks said:


> If I had it my way, I would add another layer of cheese and a fried egg. I would call it "The widow-maker".





BigVito said:


> whats with the fried egg on burgers, never till this year have I heard that.


Cyclops or One-Eyed Bacon Cheeseburger... not quite what Jimmy Buffett had in mind...

Must be built properly...

Bottom Bun
Mustard
Burger preferably at least 1/3 pound of 85% lean ground beef
Cheddar Cheese
Bacon
Bacon
Bacon
Fried Egg over hard
Cheddar Cheese
Lettuce
Tomato
Mayo
Top Bun

served with a side of home fries...

optional Zantac...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Cyclops or One-Eyed Bacon Cheeseburger... not quite what Jimmy Buffett had in mind...
> 
> Must be built properly...
> 
> ...


sounds like a complete meal on a bun. No place around here I know of comes close. :dr


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Had one of these a few weeks ago.. It was delicious. I think I know what I'm having for lunch today.


I really like the 5 guys

Bac burger with fried onions, mushrooms, jalapeno peppers, green peppers, and A1 Steaksauce.

cajun fries.

That's a tasty burger.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Shouldn't have read this around lunch time. Sounds pretty good (minus the mayo for me).


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I've been trying to avoid fast food for the past 6 months or so, but damn this review makes me want to fall back off the wagon


Stay strong. I haven't eaten fast food since 7/2/06. When you hit the one year mark, it all seems really disgusting. The only thing I miss about them... White Castle. OMG I want them. Of course last month I moved into a place that's about 5 minutes from one :hn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

good thing you don't have this place down the street from you. Their onion rings are the best.

http://thevarsity.com/

Legendary Volume
Two miles of hot dogs, a ton of onions, 2500 pounds of potatoes, 5000 fried pies and 300 gallons of chili are made from scratch daily.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

I wonder how many of these Joey Chestnut could down in twelve minutes??

Larry


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I had it on the way back from vacation this past weekend... Great burger! :ss


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Not to be negative but the one I tried wasn't that good!!! I'll stick to the double whopper at BK ..Now thats a burger!!! :tu

RR


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

khubli said:


> That's a tasty burger.


Big Kahuna Burger? 

Mind if I have a sip of your refreshing drink to wash down this tasty burger?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Big Kahuna Burger?
> 
> Mind if I have a sip of your refreshing drink to wash down this tasty burger?


That's that HawEye'en joint down on the corner.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> That's that HawEye'en joint down on the corner.


 I rather have a Royaaal with Cheese. :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the Baconator. Heck there isn't a burger I have met I didn't like.

Last weekend I went with my wife ,son, and in-Laws to a little restaurant called Sugar Hill Restaurant, right off of I-40 in Marion, NC. This little restaurant and truck stop has a family friendly down home atmosphere and has been open since 1959. They serve a burger called the "Belly Buster" that is a 2lbs fresh, not frozen hamburger with six slices of american cheese and *ANY* toppings and as many as you want, on plate sized toasted Sour Dough bun, with a large order of crinkle cut fries for $12.00.

Well thinking I could conquer this giant I ordered it. I had it with lettuce, tomato, cheese, Mayo,and Mustard. When it arrived at the table I boasted,"Sure I can eat this." The owner just smiled. 3/4 thru the burger I knew why he was smiling as I hit the wall. Blam beads of sweat came upon my head and I thought oh-oh maybe I should take a break. Took about a 5 minute break started back in. Nope wasn't gonna work . I was done. All in all I at 80% of the burger and I was so full they had to bring in the wheelbarrow to take me to the vehicle. The owner grinning asked if I needed a to go box and dessert:r

Morale of the story. If you are ever traveling in Werstern North Carolina on I-40 thru McDowell County and see a sign that says Sugar Hill Restaurant, stop, order the Belly Buster, and give it a shot.:tu I challenge anyone to finish it in one sitting. But be warned, this is no ordinary burger.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

now that is a challenge.. reminds me of the The Great Outdoors and the 96 oz'er.

I think that's the right movie.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

khubli said:


> now that is a challenge.. reminds me of the The Great Outdoors and the 96 oz'er.
> 
> I think that's the right movie.


It was, with John Candy. Great Movie.:tu

The funny thing was my father in Law is about 350 or so. He ate every bite of his except the last one. We were giving him a hard time about not eating the last bite.

He also tried to eat an 80oz steak once at Myrtle Beach and ate abot 3/4ths of it He's a big man.

CBF:w


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Had a Baconator today for lunch...It was a greasy, sloppy, wonderfull sandwich. :tu I'll not have another for a long while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried to finish this 6lb monster a while back at a restaurant in PA:



It didn't go well.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

My little brother works at Wendy's and he says people have gone crazy over this burger.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I tried to finish this 6lb monster a while back at a restaurant in PA:
> 
> It didn't go well.


:dr :dr Where was this? :ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Stay strong. I haven't eaten fast food since 7/2/06. When you hit the one year mark, it all seems really disgusting. The only thing I miss about them... White Castle. OMG I want them. Of course last month I moved into a place that's about 5 minutes from one :hn


I was doing that for a very long time, but I decided to re-embrace fast food - just in moderation (well as much as possible...). For example, if I get a Baconator, I wont order fries and a regular soft drink with it - Ill just have water. I almost never have fries, although the new BK cheezy tots are freakin' awesome. If I have a Baconator-like burger for lunch, it is veggies only for dinner. And I only eat like that once or twice a week, unless BK reintroduces the Western double Whopper - then it is no holds barred! Somehow I maintain...



cabinetsticker said:


> I tried to finish this 6lb monster a while back at a restaurant in PA:
> 
> It didn't go well.


That is a RIDICULOUS burger! but it looks awesome, and I would be up for trying. I would be able to polish off 1/2 lb before getting too full.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

dunng said:


> :dr :dr Where was this? :ss


http://www.dennysbeerbarrelpub.com/


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is an impressive feat !


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I like the Baconator. Heck there isn't a burger I have met I didn't like.
> 
> Last weekend I went with my wife ,son, and in-Laws to a little restaurant called Sugar Hill Restaurant, right off of I-40 in Marion, NC. This little restaurant and truck stop has a family friendly down home atmosphere and has been open since 1959. They serve a burger called the "Belly Buster" that is a 2lbs fresh, not frozen hamburger with six slices of american cheese and *ANY* toppings and as many as you want, on plate sized toasted Sour Dough bun, with a large order of crinkle cut fries for $12.00.
> 
> ...


I have tried a similar burger, everything sounds the same about it, however, at the place I was at (State Street Brats, Madison WI) they make you try to eat that burger and fries in 30 minutes I think. That was a big mistake....u I think if I had a whole sitting to finish it off I would have been able to pace myself better. Perhaps next time I'm down there I'll give it another shot :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> http://www.dennysbeerbarrelpub.com/


Oh yeah, I've seen this place a few times... http://www.dennysbeerbarrelpub.com/burgercreation.htm

:dr :dr :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh how I love my alma mater

http://katestelnick.com/

Eric, you should be ashamed :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

You know... Icehog needs to check out that place...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Oh how I love my alma mater
> 
> http://katestelnick.com/
> 
> Eric, you should be ashamed :ss


She cheated! :sb:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

muziq said:


> I did one of these Baconators and man, they're sinful. Not the best burger in town by any stretch, but when all you want is glutonous excess at a reasonable price, this thing will do the job. Took me four hours on the elliptical machine to work that puppy off my love handles. But oooooooh was it worth it :tu


Yeah, doesn't hold a candle to a med dbl cheese from Dan's (especially with the grilled onions and jalapenos).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You know... Icehog needs to check out that place...


If only it were closer!! :dr


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, I had two of these the other day. Or, I should more appropriately say, they had me...

My dad couldn't finish his, neither could my mom, so I ate their halves, including my whole, my fries, and a Sprite. Heavens above, an hour later and it had felt like I'd been hit by something large and bit by something mean. I felt like I was either giving birth to nothing or I had let Mike Tyson work on my abs with his fists. I was sitting on the couch when my stomach cramped, and my one instinct was to roll off of it. My dog came over, looked at me, then ran away to hide in the garage. I swore up and down that I had swallowed a healthy glass of uranium, and it wanted to wreak as much destruction as it could. I also hoped that the fire racing through my veins wasn't the fat content of two of those live grenades coursing its way on a hit-and-run on my heart. I sat there panting, praying that my ticker didn't explode like a pipe bomb and that the torrent of sweat wouldn't hit my eyes, adding insult to injury. It felt like an hour before I could get up, dust myself off, and resume watching TV. Finally, I sat up, resumed my position on the couch, and smiled. I had faced death, and he wasn't such a mean SOB as I thought.


I give the burger an A-. I'm going back to get two more tomorrow.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

omowasu said:


> So I had to break down and try one of these, completely ignoring heart health implications and going straight for the taste.
> 
> This behemoth of a burger contains a total of 1/2lb of "beef", sectioned into two 1/4lb patties with American cheese placed between patties and on top of the upper patty respectively. Then, they throw six slices of bacon on top of that, drizzle processed cheddar sauce on top of the bacon, and layer the top of the bun with ketchup and mayo.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's big, but did it clog the toilet?

ATL


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm going to have to try one of these heart attack burgers. :dr


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

I tried one of these today. Not bad, not bad at all. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Today was a pig-out day, and I had to decide between the Baconator and Portillos.

Portillos won. :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Today was a pig-out day, and I had to decide between the Baconator and Portillos.
> 
> Portillos won. :dr


I smoked some chicken on the pit, then covered it in BBQ sauce for another 45 mins. Who needs hamburgers?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cquon said:


> I smoked some chicken on the pit, then covered it in BBQ sauce for another 45 mins. Who needs hamburgers?


Sounds awesome....I didn't have a burger at Portillos either, had angel hair pasta with grilled chicken, and then a couple chili cheese dogs for my pig out. I could go for some BBQ chicken for dessert though! :tu


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

cquon said:


> I smoked some chicken on the pit, then covered it in BBQ sauce for another 45 mins. Who needs hamburgers?


Damn, that sounds fantastic. :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cquon said:


> I smoked some chicken on the pit, then covered it in BBQ sauce for another 45 mins. Who needs hamburgers?


:dr:dr you should consider moving to WI


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> My little brother works at Wendy's and he says people have gone crazy over this burger.


I used to work for Wendy's and I'm crazy! I wonder if there's something in the Frosty.

MCS


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

sspolv said:


> Yeah, I had two of these the other day. Or, I should more appropriately say, they had me...
> 
> My dad couldn't finish his, neither could my mom, so I ate their halves, including my whole, my fries, and a Sprite. Heavens above, an hour later and it had felt like I'd been hit by something large and bit by something mean. I felt like I was either giving birth to nothing or I had let Mike Tyson work on my abs with his fists. I was sitting on the couch when my stomach cramped, and my one instinct was to roll off of it. My dog came over, looked at me, then ran away to hide in the garage. I swore up and down that I had swallowed a healthy glass of uranium, and it wanted to wreak as much destruction as it could. I also hoped that the fire racing through my veins wasn't the fat content of two of those live grenades coursing its way on a hit-and-run on my heart. I sat there panting, praying that my ticker didn't explode like a pipe bomb and that the torrent of sweat wouldn't hit my eyes, adding insult to injury. It felt like an hour before I could get up, dust myself off, and resume watching TV. Finally, I sat up, resumed my position on the couch, and smiled. I had faced death, and he wasn't such a mean SOB as I thought.
> 
> I give the burger an A-. I'm going back to get two more tomorrow.


:r:r Man this review makes me want to hit Wendys ASAP!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sandman said:


> :r:r Man this review makes me want to hit Wendys ASAP!


They're open late!!! :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Rutgers has "Grease Trucks" serving gourmet cuisine.....yeah right! My time there, the number one sandwich was "The Fat Cat".

From Wikpedia: "The history of the Grease Trucks Cuisine began long before the trucks themselves. It started in 1979, when a student at Rutgers served a sandwich known as the "Fat Cat" which consisted of two cheeseburgers, French fries, lettuce, tomato and onions." (served on a long roll)

Hot sauce on this concoction was optional. At 2:00 AM, these were some damn good eats!

FWIW Wikpedia link to "Grease Trucks" here.

Don't eat fast food much, but if I do, I'll check the Baconator out!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am sure this is a delicious burger, however I'm going to have to pass. I have been trying to eat healthy and this is NOT healthy. Great review, again it sounds delicious!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Macabre said:


> I am sure this is a delicious burger, however I'm going to have to pass. I have been trying to eat healthy and this is NOT healthy. Great review, again it sounds delicious!


I eat healthy 95% of the time too, but every once in a while, you gotta say "What the F%#@"!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I eat healthy 95% of the time too, but every once in a while, you gotta say "What the F%#@"!


True enough.

Maybe sometime soon, I'll cheat and give it a try.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I eat healthy 95% of the time too, but every once in a while, you gotta say "What the F%#@"!


I'm saying that today. Checker Flag Drive In .. The local "greasy spoon" ... An "Outlaw Burger": Double cheeseburger w/ ham, bacon, ketsup, mustard and onions.

Yeah ... sometimes you just gotta say "What the F%#@".


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

HA, Risky Business! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just so you understand the magnitude of what I am about to put in my body ...

Behold .... all that is an "Outlaw Burger"










Yes ... I took this pic just before I bit into it.


----------

